# 6/26 Morrison lake outing



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Some of us on the thursday nite can't catch a fish club are going to hit Morrison lake on 6/26. Shametamer, Drwink & I believe Kush said he wanted to go. The lake is located south of I-96 & west of M-66, Lake Odessa area

Anyone else want to join us ?


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

3 questions

1. Where the heck is this lake?

2. What time?

3. are we sure  there are actually fish in it? LOL


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

It's out between Lansing & Grand Rapids
Has some size to it, friend of mine that grew up around there says its a fish factory, well especially since they put the kabosh on the hog farm years back that contributed to the runoff that almost choked it up with weeds.
It's on a saturday, forgot to mention to you last nite & yes supposed to be walleyes there.
Mybey we can set up a rendesvous site for a breakfast meet on the way there.
Shametamer has been bugging me to go there  so I'm caving, always nice to check out a new spot.

All are welcome


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll pass one this one. A little far for me. I just drove to G.R. today for work.

I'll prolly hit North Lake, its closer.

Good luck!


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

I caught many huge crappie on this lake in the spring. They were takin pink jigs .Guaranteed !!! :SHOCKED: :yikes:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm there! Give me a time and place and I'll be there  Looking forward to meeting you guys....well at least DrWink, I don't know about this Shametamer guy :tdo12:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Hey Wally! did u figure out a breakfast spot for the 26th? How bout the time?...oh by the way Kush wanted to know if he could wade the deeper parts of morrison..i told him sure!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: ..p.s. What pound test u figure? 24 year old GR City exec out of 30 foot!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

GR city exec? I'm too white and too male to get a city job, believe me I've tried. Ada Township, where the VanAndels and DeVos's reside, Amway money, old money. I get to deal with Hot SUV driving mom's during the day :chillin: 

I believe tamin' shame's remark is in reference to me being a river man. If it has gills, I'm on it boys :lol: Boat, beach, or knee deep in a stream.

By the way, Portland has a few breakfast joints, and Ionia has a bunch but they are a little farther off of the freeway. Grand Ledge has a Bob Evans right off of 96 (Saginaw Highway Exit)


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

gee 23 minutes for you to respond? What were you doin with those Hot SUV drivin moms?..lol..What NO hooters or deja vu? u know, knida get u 'in the mood'..for FISHING!!!!!!!! :16suspect


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

If its got gills, he's on it, of course I don't think they could drive an SUV.

Kush I don't want you to drive to far out of your way but do you want to rendesvous with us for breakfast ?
If so I will let you pick the place if you want. I know there is a good place on 66 just north of I-96 but its a bar & don't think its open for breakfast.

Considering our drive, well at least Shame-on-tamers drive from the getto, we probably shouldn't make it earlier than 6 or 6:30.

What do you think guys ?

Any others want to join in ? A friend of mine from Charlotte might join us & I will know today.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll be at my mother in laws house in Grand Ledge on Friday night, so Ionia is only about a half hour drive. There are alot of resturants right in Ionia if you look them up on yahoo, pick a spot I'll meet ya'll for breakfast no problem.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hmm, lets see..times, whenever is not a problem..i'm usually up all night(shotgun on my lap),if i do doze, all the gunfire in the 'hood'(happens bout every 5 minutes) wakes me.as long as i don't stumble on the 'tripwire' connected to the C-4(haven't yet) protecting the house and the tires are still there on my tow vehicle..you name time and place and i'll be there!.................................................p.s. remind to unlock the bars guarding Wench's bed, so she can get out and go to work!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok Breakfast will be in Portland
The place is called Two Rivers resturant they open at 5:30
1495 E. Grand River, Portland Ph# 517-647-4666

GVKush you can meet us there, about 6:15am-ish
Shamelamer you can hook up with me at Fowlerville exit, joint right off the exit Fowlerville Farms parking lot no later than 5:30am so you will have to leave the getto about an hour before.
If anyone needs to get a hold of me my cell # is 517-404-3565


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Alrighty, i'll throw on my colors, run the gauntlet and let the gun flashes light my way!..........Fowlerville farms parking lot? just as long as you are in the parking lot and i don't have to chase you down in the sheep barn!..lol


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Excellent, I'll see you there, hope this resturaunt has big portions!

Shamer, do you want me to bring some beverages?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Don't Worry kush..we'll shag a little road kill on the way, just in case!..course after last night, i'm thinkin the fish flies don't taste all bad..maybe a little syrup?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

How bout you bring us some luck!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

shametamer said:


> How bout you bring us some luck!


I was thinking ice cold diet pop, but if you don't want any......


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't think he partakes in that, may have caused all his divorices.
You can get loaded & he can be the designated driver.
I do on special occasion, nothing exotic like you just out of college guys.
Molson Canadian is good, I will bring some & the one with the most empties wins !


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

gee..and here i thought it was lack of fish that caused all the divorces! but with our luck the livewell is great storage for empties!..lol


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

shametamer said:


> gee..and here i thought it was lack of fish that caused all the divorces! but with our luck the livewell is great storage for empties!..lol


Dang, you have 26 years of fishing experience on me as well as how many wives? I'm on my first


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yep u right kush!..i can give u excellent advice on where not to fish and the name of the BEST divorce attorneys in town!..lol.....................................practice and opprotunity=LUCK...........practice and messin up=EXPERIENCE.............lmao


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

No other takers??????????? There's gotta be some mid or west michigan guys that would like to hook up on saturday????


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey maybe nobody in that part of the state fishes :lol: 

An open invitation for fun and no takers, makes no sense to me, low cost fun, probably can't get permission from there wives or may have to go to a darn graduation party or something more important.
Yes honey whatever you say


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I would but my boat is reluctant to float lately.:yikes: :banghead3 

Besides, I have to work.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Heck Paul I have room for one more in my boat

Just call in sick :lol:


----------



## sarah c (Jul 26, 2002)

maybe my dad and myself will meet you guys at the launch. I havent fished this lake yet this year. last year it was excellent for bass, pretty good for walleye, and it is always excellent for panfish.

my brother fished there a couple of weeks ago in a tuesday tournament and weighed in 26.25 lbs. of largemouths. he was using white wiggle warts paralleling the dropoff.

would like to meet you guys for breakfast, but portland is a little out of the way as we are from nashville(thornapple lk)


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

It would be great to have you and and your dad, Sarah! We could sure use somebody that knows how to catch fish.....


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

It's getting near GO! time people, I can smell the weekend!  

Looks like it's gonna be decent weather for Saturday for once :coolgleam it'd be nice to see some others come on out and get away from their significant others for a while  .


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

drwink said:


> , friend of mine that grew up around there says its a fish factory, well especially since they put the kabosh on the hog farm years back that contributed to the runoff that almost choked it up with weeds.


With all this rain in the past few weeks, I hope they did put the Kabosh on the runoff


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Might as well give it a lunchtime bump to the top


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yep..18 hours til blastoff.......u finish ur checklist?......Will,made out? life insurance..paid up? Video and note for the wife..professing your undying love? Battle mask(incase my casting isn't real accurate)? hand bilge?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

JUST KIDDING :lol: 

Somebody do a fish dance for luck, Shametamer needs all he can get.
Must have been a while since he's had a fish dinner at home.

Steve looking in the photo's looks like you've been eating good, fish I mean.
Limits of Crappie & Bluegill ?

Maybe you can show us how to catch fish. If you can't sounds like Shametamer may make you swim back to the launch. All this talk about wills & stuff.

Can you say rope & cinder blocks ?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry guys..I gotta pass on this one, got a benifit Harley ride on Saturday, gotta raise money for some needy kids... FIshing will come later.

Best of luck to you all, have fun, and keep it safe...


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

ropes and cinder blocks?...nah!..no need to anchor.............hey wally he's old enough to understand....ya fish or cut bait..ya catch fish or swim......I Gotz to eat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: :evilsmile :mischeif:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

just keep the rubber on the pavement,trailfndr..good luck...see ya soon!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok, we have DrWink=Wally, GVSUKUSH=Steve, what's ShameTamers real name?????  

This is the time and place correct??
Two Rivers Resturaunt in Portland at 6:15 AM or so
1495 E. Grand River Dr. 
517-647-4666


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Mr Bill........used to work on SNL a few decades ago. He is retired now.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey paul..they catch fish they can call me any d*mn thing that tickles their fancy..with my life experience, i doubt there is anything i haven't been called!..lol..........................another quick story...i was in kindergarten b4 i realized what my name was........dad always called me 'boy', mom always called me 'butch'... teacher called my name..i didn't respond!...lmao


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Man if they would have had Rydilin back then you could have been in the oval office by now. :lol:


----------

